# 97 subaru



## 57 steve (Mar 28, 2012)

Does anybody know if 5/100 rims from say chevy dodge or vw will work on a subaru leg


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Depends on the bolt pattern, rim size and width, and design specs. If all four match then I don't see they wouldn't


----------

